# what's the protocol here? controlling husband



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

had a coupld from the middle east in today from iran or pakistan, not sure. long story short, he was very controlling. he scolded his wife for not putting her seatbelt on. he never got physical, just loud and like a drill sargeant towards her. i couldn't understand the language but it was pretty obvious. she just kept quiet.

whenever i made some small talk, he answered. i tried to ask her directly but that wasn't all that successful, very short one word answers.

i respect other cultures and know that this type of treatment of women is all too common in other areas of the world. had he become physical at her in my car, sure i feel that i'd be obligated to intervene. i just wanted to get to the airport asap and drop them off.. then she's essentially on her own. but wonder if more should have been done. thoughts?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Pick up, drop off. Good bye. Drive away.
Don't intervene unless physical assault occurs, at which point you contact law enforcement.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ddelro219 said:


> had a coupld from the middle east in today from iran or pakistan, not sure. long story short, he was very controlling. he scolded his wife for not putting her seatbelt on. he never got physical, just loud and like a drill sargeant towards her. i couldn't understand the language but it was pretty obvious. she just kept quiet.
> 
> whenever i made some small talk, he answered. i tried to ask her directly but that wasn't all that successful, very short one word answers.
> 
> i respect other cultures and know that this type of treatment of women is all too common in other areas of the world. had he become physical at her in my car, sure i feel that i'd be obligated to intervene. i just wanted to get to the airport asap and drop them off.. then she's essentially on her own. but wonder if more should have been done. thoughts?


If he wasn't getting physical with her and she wasn't crying or egregiously reacting to his treatment I'd stay out of it. I have been in situations where a male abused a female and I had to evict the male from the car and I threatened to call the police , this was back in my cab days. Your situation sounds more like a grin and bear it till you drop them off situation.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

None of your business really. How do you know he was scolding her if you didnt understand the languge? Many caucasians hear a thick eastern voice and assume its angry when in many cases its not at all. Sometimes Vietnamese people alsoight sound like theyre always arguing.. but theyre really not.

I suspect someones brought their prejudice baggage along for this unfounded asumption.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

And how do you know they were from Iran or Pakistan? Can you identify the Pushtu language from Arabic?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You know which calls cops hate to service?
Domestic incidents.
Leave it alone.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> None of your business really. How do you know he was scolding her if you didnt understand the languge? Many caucasians hear a thick eastern voice and assume its angry when in many cases its not at all. Sometimes Vietnamese people alsoight sound like theyre always arguing.. but theyre really not.
> 
> I suspect someones brought their prejudice baggage along for this unfounded asumption.


you seem to be good at making presumptions as well. i don't live in a bubble.

i live in a very diverse part of the country with friends/colleagues of varying cultures from vietnamese to albanian to el salvadorian. i'm also not caucasian as you seem to have assumed. it's not just the words coming out of the mouth, it's body language, facial expressions that give it away. anyone with sense can read common body language.

a smile in pakistan means the same as a smile in the US, just as a frown does.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

In all your worldliness and diversity, you fail to understnd that neither Pakistan nor Iran is in the middle east. 

And.... i ask again... how do you know their origin? Was it the scowling man's smile?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I find it hilarious that an Australian is lecturing a Californian on cultural diversity.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh look another stereotype ! 

Youre completely ignoring the fact that my home city is in the top 10 most culturally diverse cities in the world (as is LA) and half of the population were born overseas. But you go on believing whatever suits you about Australia (hint: its not a country in Europe, and kangaroos don't bounce down suburban streets)


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

When do you become intolerant for tolerating intolerance? At what point? Just drop them off...That's your job. Me on the other hand? I'm at the end of my Uber journey. I have legitimate freedom at this point. Only surge and 4.6 star pax from here on out. I have 4.83 and no complaints in a college town...still...I would have pulled over, cancelled and cited verbal domestic abuse *IF* Uber questioned it or the passenger filed a complaint. Otherwise its unfortunately on her and him. Life. And as a poster pointed out above, don't call the cops, they really do hate it and may not be helpful. Maybe DHS? Haha


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Calling the cops because a spouse spoke to his partner in a tone the Uber driver didn't like. 

Give me a break. This is pure racial profiling, nothing more.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Calling the cops because a spouse spoke to his partner in a tone the Uber driver didn't like.
> 
> Give me a break. This is pure racial profiling, nothing more.


Yea, about a month ago I had this Native American couple in my vehicle. I think he was from the Slapahoe Nation. Though I'm not to sure if his tribe has any casinos.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

'Uber' is a native american word, you know. So you should have given them a free ride, at least out of white shame

Really that was subtly directed at the OP


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> 'Uber' is a native american word, you know. So you should have given them a free ride, at least out of white shame
> 
> Really that was subtly directed at the OP


I asked for feedback on the experience. if you don't like how I asked the question, feel free to contribute somewhere else.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> had a coupld from the middle east in today from iran or pakistan, not sure. long story short, he was very controlling. he scolded his wife for not putting her seatbelt on. he never got physical, just loud and like a drill sargeant towards her. i couldn't understand the language but it was pretty obvious. she just kept quiet.
> 
> whenever i made some small talk, he answered. i tried to ask her directly but that wasn't all that successful, very short one word answers.
> 
> i respect other cultures and know that this type of treatment of women is all too common in other areas of the world. had he become physical at her in my car, sure i feel that i'd be obligated to intervene. i just wanted to get to the airport asap and drop them off.. then she's essentially on her own. but wonder if more should have been done. thoughts?


Your job is to give a service that's it . pick up drop off go to the next run.as long there is no fighting , just be quiet.maybe she has hearing problems.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes and my feedback is that you are judging people on the assumptuon you made that... lets face it... you assumed they were Muslims. 

Yet if they were Iranian or Pakistani (lets go with 'Persian') then theres a 70% probability they are NOT (exiled Persians are typically not practicing Islam). 

And.. if they were Persians, then they weren't "Middle Eastern". 

Make up your mind.

All you saw in this situation was your own conditioned fear. I find it very unlikely you would have made this post if it were a French couple in the car.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Yes and my feedback is that you are judging people on the assumptuon you made that... lets face it... you assumed they were Muslims.
> 
> Yet if they were Iranian or Pakistani (lets go with 'Persian') then theres a 70% probability they are NOT (exiled Persians are typically not practicing Islam).
> 
> ...


lol. want an Internet argument? I'm not gonna bite. this ain't the place. thanks for your contribution, duly noted.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> Pick up, drop off. Good bye. Drive away.
> Don't intervene unless physical assault occurs, at which point you contact law enforcement.


This, I only use speaker phone for 911, so the PAX can hear the instructions and the dispatch recording captures as much evidence as possible.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Yes and my feedback is that you are judging people on the assumptuon you made that... lets face it... you assumed they were Muslims.
> 
> Yet if they were Iranian or Pakistani (lets go with 'Persian') then theres a 70% probability they are NOT (exiled Persians are typically not practicing Islam).
> 
> ...


IT WAS VERBAL ABUSE.VERBAL!!!!!!! GET IT VERBAL!!!!!!VERBAL VERBAL VERBAL ABUSE! Which is a crime. Period. Go ahead and keep tolerating intolerance you ...Ok I wont go that far, just the Caps... As an """""independent""""""""Contractor"""""do we not have to follow laws? If you see something say something....Oh and to the OP just go with ARAB so the Uber schills don't shit in their proverbial pants.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Im not sure the OP can confidently say it was verbal abuse when she didnt understand the language and made her assumption based on the rider's ethnicity (which in itself she seems incredibly confused)

It was guy talking to his wife. Uber drivers arent marriage counsellors.


----------



## Bobby Maverick (Sep 18, 2016)

It's an uncomfortable situation, for sure, but I would stay out of it unless something clearly illegal took place.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

> Oh and to the OP just go with ARAB so the Uber schills don't shit in their proverbial pants.


She probably doesn't realise that Pakistani and Iraniam people are generally not of Arab ethnicity either.

This was a hate thread from the start.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> She probably doesn't realise that Pakistani and Iraniam people are generally not of Arab ethnicity either.
> 
> This was a hate thread from the start.


No it just wasn't. There was no hate. If I go to Europe (which i have twice) and someone says "oh you must be Canadian" I don't shit my self and go nuts screaming intolerance and hate...Man....They look ARAB. Or Egyptian. Or Palestinian. That is not a damn hate crime!


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking Arab hey. Like that guy Jesus. He was middle eastern too. 

OP is a victim of the mass media hypnosis that makes her feel threatened by people of Muslim faith. Thats why shes pulling all sorts of random 'bad' places from thin air (middle east ooooo Iran.. oh no... Pakistan!).


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

UberUpYours! said:


> No it just wasn't. There was no hate. If I go to Europe (which i have twice) and someone says "oh you must be Canadian" I don't shit my self and go nuts screaming intolerance and hate...Man....They look ARAB. Or Egyptian. Or Palestinian. That is not a damn hate crime!


So youre one of those 'they all look the same to me' guys. I dont yhink you get it either. You mention arab, palestinian amd Egyptian... all middle eastern nations... but the OP speaks of countries in the continent of ASIA.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Rule of thumb: if you don't speak the language don't assume he's saying anything nasty. I've heard several foreign languages that sound like someone is very upset, but they're not. Just drive. 

For all you know he could have been telling her she can't forget her seatbelt because he wouldnt want anything to happen to her, she's important to him, etc.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

CrazyT is spot on.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> So youre one of those 'they all look the same to me' guys. I dont yhink you get it either. You mention arab, palestinian amd Egyptian... all middle eastern nations... but the OP speaks of countries in the continent of ASIA.


You do realize that MALAYSIA IS 85% MUSLIM? Vast swathes of Asia are Muslim.... I will not continue this over sensitive millennial bologna of a conversation. You are clearly untraveled at the very least. Join the real world. Also ARAB is for ARABIC SPEAKING! What the **** do I know? (admittedly little) I did live there for 15 months....


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

UberUpYours! said:


> You do realize that MALAYSIA IS 85% MUSLIM? Vast swathes of Asia are Muslim.... I will not continue this over sensitive millennial bologna of a conversation. You are clearly untraveled at the very least. Join the real world. Also ARAB is for ARABIC SPEAKING! What the &%[email protected]!* do I know? (admittedly little) I did live there for 15 months....


Wow. You really know nothing. It is INDONESIA that is 85% Muslim. Go on, now tell me its the same country as Malaysia

And what is your point about Arab speaking? Arab is an ethnic culture. Arabic language is not even spoken in Pakistan or Iran, with the predominant languages being farsi, pashtun and Urdu. Nor is the Malaysian or Indonesian dialext related to arabic language

You seem very confused about the world.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

And where is the 'there' that you lived for 15 months? Seems you wouldnt be able to tell the difference between a resort in Dubai and a trailer park in Detroit. If the locals look different yiu must be in arab country right?!


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> So youre one of those 'they all look the same to me' guys. I dont yhink you get it either. You mention arab, palestinian amd Egyptian... all middle eastern nations... but the OP speaks of countries in the continent of ASIA.


sorry, i said i'm not gonna bite but this is funny.

you presume i'm caucasian, i'm not. you presume i'm female, i'm not. where are you getting your intel? you accuse me of claiming someone is something based on an observation. . they were speaking in a language not my own so no, i could not understand. based on his tone and his body language, i came to a conclusion and grew a concern for this lady. and anyone in their right mind would have done the same. sorry that you feel that i'm in the wrong somehow. it's your opinion to which i disagree, but welcome otherwise.

racial profiling? muslim? and you're the one claiming such areas are 'bad'. your words, not mind. are you even reading the same thread? are you drunk? what's next, are you gonna assume my blood type? you're trying to stir up same drama and make something of nothing. get a life buddy!


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

Same thing. Just as we Americans, Brits, and Canadians speak different variants. We still understand each other. Same with a Mexican, Brazilian and Spaniard. Different, but can still get it. ARAB. ARABIC SPEAKING. Who gives a shit if its Farsi. And yes you are correct, its Indonesia. Sorry. I also misread your post from the begining so neither is relevant. Breaking apart my response will NEVER make you right. Keep defending those intolerant ****s though. Fight the good fight.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> It was guy talking to his wife. Uber drivers arent marriage counsellors.


I've been put into lots of relationship debates and discussions and questions. I should change extra.
Uber-Loveline

I'd probably be more like Adam Carolla
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loveline


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

people shouldn't assume from looks.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

UberUpYours! said:


> Same thing. Just as we Americans, Brits, and Canadians speak different variants. We still understand each other. Same with a Mexican, Brazilian and Spaniard. Different, but can still get it. ARAB. ARABIC SPEAKING. Who gives a shit if its Farsi. And yes you are correct, its Indonesia. Sorry. I also misread your post from the begining so neither is relevant. Breaking apart my response will NEVER make you right. Keep defending those intolerant &%[email protected]!*s though. Fight the good fight.


You have NO IDEA, really. I cant believe how strongly youre clutching onto this wrong information that yiuve convinced yourself of.

Expecting a Farsi speaking person to understand Arabic language would be like me expecting you to learn German

In Indonesia not even the script or the alphabet is the same as Arabic ! In this case it would be like assuming you can read Sanskrit

Get yourself a basic education of the world before you start trying to present yourself as learned. Especilly as you seem beholden of less general knowledge than a 10 year old


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

you're not making yourself look any better than your trying to paint me in bad light. keep digging though. i can shut up right now and you'll take care the rest at this rate.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> you're the one claiming such areas are 'bad'.


Dou not understand the mechanics of written language? The punctuation marks are there for a reason. You even repeated the syntax to represent your own point, yet were conveniebtky blind to them as I utilised inverted commas

Thus your accusation is entirely unfounded. What else have you got to try and backpedal away from the opening post which shows you to be a culturally judgemental driver?


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

The money is getting low so everybody are getting mad. and if anyone selling his car let us know..


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Oh look another stereotype !
> 
> Youre completely ignoring the fact that my home city is in the top 10 most culturally diverse cities in the world (as is LA) and half of the population were born overseas. But you go on believing whatever suits you about Australia (hint: its not a country in Europe, and kangaroos don't bounce down suburban streets)


*Australia Demographics Profile 2014*
Ethnic groups white 92%, Asian 7%, aboriginal and other 1%

http://www.indexmundi.com/australia/demographics_profile.html

Australia had a population of 22,507,617 (July 2014 est.)

California's 33.9 million residents were 46.6% white non-Hispanic, 32.3% *Latino*, 11.1% Asian American or Pacific Islander, 6.4% black non-Hispanic and about 1% Native American.Jan 24, 2014

Sydney's like 50% white, in a country where white people dominate everything. It's practically apartheid there from what we see.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Your random quotes to support your claims are about as relevant and accurate as me saying "All Americans are gun-nuts'. I can tell you now that in my suburb, you could sit in the open air mall and struggle to see one Caucasian for every 20 people (mostly Korean and Chinese). Likewise with another suburb I spend a lot of time in, where maybe 1/30 is Caucasian (its mostly Lebanese).

Every single Uber driver I have caught as a rider has been of an origin other than white Australian

Every train I catch would be around 60% asian, 20% other ethnic background and 20% Caucasian.

On a national level, and according to the 2006 Census - Australians claim more than 250 ancestries and speak 400 languages at home.

So I don;t know what planet you're living on, but I'm _living_ in Sydney. Not pulling some random irrelevant data out of the sky. And I can tell you it's an incredibly multicultural city. Melbourne is not far behind (a city that has the highest population of city living Greeks outside of Athens)

Should I look at some immigration statistics of an Amish county and make the assumption that LA would be more or less the same ? Of course not.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> OP...Did you or did you not say they were middle eastern?
> 
> Did you or did you not sy they were Iranian or Pakistani?
> 
> My mistake on the gender. I assumed you were a woman because youre acting like a princess feminazi


The social justice warrior is now calling people feminazi's. Anyone else see the hypocrisy in thats?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> And how do you know they were from Iran or Pakistan? Can you identify the Pushtu language from Arabic?


Do you mean Urdu, or Farsi? Yes, I recognize them all.

I do not normally do bad things, but the sacred blood of the Paladin burns within me, and it would be easy for me to succumb to temptation from certain people. May God spare both our souls.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Do you mean Urdu, or Farsi? Yes, I recognize them all.


Pushtu is NOT mutually intelligable to a Farsi speaker. One language is not a dialect of the same root. And so too, neither of them are interchangeable dialects of Arabic.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> The social justice warrior is now calling people feminazi's. Anyone else see the hypocrisy in thats?


Yes I see the hypocrisy. But really I only stated what I felt about the OPs tone. I didnt actully call him a feminazi


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaySonic said:


> Yes I see the hypocrisy. But really I only stated what I felt about the OPs tone. I didnt actully call him a feminazi


Well that's splitting hairs.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Pushtu is NOT mutually intelligable to a Farsi speaker. One language is not a dialect of the same root. And so too, neither of them are interchangeable dialects of Arabic.


No, that's Dari which is like Farsi, and Urdu is basically Hindi. Neither is like Arabic or Pashto.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No, that's Dari which is like Farsi, and Urdu is basically Hindi. Neither is like Arabic or Pashto.


You are saying the same thing as I am. Therefore I agree with your post. Maybe you werent following, but a previous poster suggested that all languages in the region of Persia are Arabic, which is totally incorrect.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pakistanis were Indians til 1947. The partition is an artificial political construct designed to stop the fighting between Indian Hindus and Indian Muslims.
Pakistanis are not of Arab Semite decent.
If anyone DID compare Persians to Pakistani former Indians, they need post Neolithic migratory lessons
The Indian subcontinent was invaded by Europeans from the Caucus region in Eastern Europe.
India was an early convert to Islam.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh somebodys been watching Ben Kingsley's 'Ghandi' 

We are steering this cultural discussion way off point though. My core drbate was the OP referring to Iranians and Pakistanis as 'Middle Eastern' and the other supporter trying to tell us that they all speak Arabic


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

What was the topic of this thread again?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> In all your worldliness and diversity, you fail to understnd that neither Pakistan nor Iran is in the middle east.


Hey Crocodile Dundee- Iran IS in the Middle East.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East

oopsie!


----------



## spachick (Jun 11, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> had a coupld from the middle east in today from iran or pakistan, not sure. long story short, he was very controlling. he scolded his wife for not putting her seatbelt on. he never got physical, just loud and like a drill sargeant towards her. i couldn't understand the language but it was pretty obvious. she just kept quiet.
> 
> whenever i made some small talk, he answered. i tried to ask her directly but that wasn't all that successful, very short one word answers.
> 
> i respect other cultures and know that this type of treatment of women is all too common in other areas of the world. had he become physical at her in my car, sure i feel that i'd be obligated to intervene. i just wanted to get to the airport asap and drop them off.. then she's essentially on her own. but wonder if more should have been done. thoughts?


I had a similar experience. It was a brother and sister from Saudi Arabia studying at university here (they....make that HE... told me as much). They got into a heated argument (in Arabic I assume). He was yelling and domineering, she was barely peeping her replies. I was concerned (btw, I'm a 30-something Western European female). 
He asked if I could make a stop so he could run into a restaurant to pick up lunch. The second he got out of the car I, as non-invasively as possible, asked if she was ok. She laughed and said yes, they'd been arguing about where to pick up lunch and she won. 
We spent the rest of the wait talking about her Recreation class and how excited she was about the weekend assignment to go hiking. I told her my favorite trails in the area. When her brother got back he (sort of) let us continue the conversation. 
Their culture doesn't allow space for their women to converse with strangers. We perceive it as abusive chauvinism. They see it as being protective. I'm not going to judge. 
I do know that if anyone who didn't understand English could hear, but not see, my boyfriend yelling at a ball game on tv, they'd call for the SWAT team.
In my book, verbal=MYOB, physical=911.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This thread is stupid, American pax argue all the time. 

As long as it's not physical stay out of it, easy question.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Robertk said:


> Hey Crocodile Dundee- Iran IS in the Middle East.


Sure it is. And Seattle is a city in Canada.

You all speak the same.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Why do some people look to be offended? 

This thread is starting to remind me of the hula dancer lyft rider debacle. 

Let it go, let it go... 

Fun fact, I lived in Iran for a few years back in the 70s.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Sure it is. And Seattle is a city in Canada.
> 
> You all speak the same.


In an age when an average person carries a device in his/her pocket capable of instantly accessing the entire body of human knowledge there exists a special kind of ignorance- willful to the point of stubbornness even in the face of overwhelming evidence. You, sir, are a prime example of that kind of ignorance.

It took me about one minute to track down the name of the man who INVENTED the phrase 'middle east'. When Alfred Thayer Mahan first coined the term in 1902 he meant it to apply EXCLUSIVELY to Iran.

http://www.theeuropean-magazine.com/sahar-el-nadi--2/6181-the-long-history-of-a-label

_Who exactly invented the Middle East? The term was first invented by Alfred Thayer Mahan in an article entitled "The Persian Gulf and International Relations," which was published in the September 1902 issue of London's monthly "National Review." Mahan was called "the most important American strategist of the 19th century."
...
Mahan's "Middle East" referred only to Iran within the British imperial view of his time. His invented term was popularized in the writing of Sir Valentine Ignatius Chirol, who was a journalist, author, historian, and British diplomat._​
The funny thing is, your point of not pre-judging based on how a language sounds is a good one. Too bad you called another person ignorant when in fact YOU are the geographically ignorant one. Maybe you should practice some of that tolerance you are preaching.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> had a coupld from the middle east in today from iran or pakistan, not sure. long story short, he was very controlling. he scolded his wife for not putting her seatbelt on. he never got physical, just loud and like a drill sargeant towards her. i couldn't understand the language but it was pretty obvious. she just kept quiet.
> 
> whenever i made some small talk, he answered. i tried to ask her directly but that wasn't all that successful, very short one word answers.
> 
> i respect other cultures and know that this type of treatment of women is all too common in other areas of the world. had he become physical at her in my car, sure i feel that i'd be obligated to intervene. i just wanted to get to the airport asap and drop them off.. then she's essentially on her own. but wonder if more should have been done. thoughts?


Women in Iran have more rights than you think.


DriverX said:


> I find it hilarious that an Australian is lecturing a Californian on cultural diversity.


Hey,they eat that Globalist carp up down under !
They were the FIRST ones to leap on the Globalist Carbon Tax,10% of the proceeds going to United Nations world Communism One World Govt. Fund .
Didn't last very long . . .


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Robertk said:


> In an age when an average person carries a device in his/her pocket capable of instantly accessing the entire body of human knowledge there exists a special kind of ignorance- willful to the point of stubbornness even in the face of overwhelming evidence. You, sir, are a prime example of that kind of ignorance.


Your 'overwhelming evidence' is bunk.

A cursory investigation into your cited reference of Alfred Thayer Mahan illustrates that you're clutching for random articles that bolster your argument. I would ask _"who the hell is this guy"_ if he is worthy of citation. The publications from some random high level US Military Man dating a hundred years ago is NOT a credible prop to further your side of this debate.

You also provide a reference to an online hyperbole vendor called 'The European'. A German magazine that has been around for a mere 6 years. Most likely another one of the thousands of 'opinion piece' vehicles that hold no merit to speak of.



Robertk said:


> The funny thing is, your point of not pre-judging based on how a language sounds is a good one.


Yes sir, yes it is. Your average Pakistani, Iranian or Afghani will *not* be able to converse in Arabic. The only people who 'learn' the Arabic language in the Western Asian region of this grand blue planet are memorizing the Quran in it's most acceptable 'true form'. There aren't that many people who take such a scholarly approach though.

To say "It's all Arabic" (as a previous Uberist did in this thread) is completely and utterly ridiculous.



Robertk said:


> in fact YOU are the geographically ignorant one.


My history of travelling overland across numerous international borders has given me a 'more-or-less' understanding of how the countries within the continent of Asia sit together, from a topographical perspective (I've always favored paper maps over GPS, and still travel in this manner). Heck, I've SWAM between two countries without papers. Ridden on many a local bus into areas that refused people from my home nation. Sauntered overland in the dead of night, paying 'tribal taxes' (ie being hustled for bribes) to buy safe passage until the next warlord checkpoint is in my path. How about you ? How many road miles are you claiming in your understanding of what's going on in the world outside of your hometown? Fly-By-Night websites are giving you the insight in which you speak from?

I'm really wondering how much weight your comment on my ignorance holds, if we're measuring our tackle against each other.



Robertk said:


> Maybe you should practice some of that tolerance you are preaching.


Where exactly have I 'preached' tolerance ? BY my own admission, I'm *very* intolerant of bigots, and I ain't hiding that, am I , cowboy?


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Women in Iran have more rights than you think.


Yup. This whole 'female oppression' high horse that the bigots often play on is completely void of perspective. The OP assumes that, because his pax are of 'some ethnic background' that the man must be bullying his poor, long suffering woman.

Let me share some fun facts for the day:

In IRAN, women won the right to vote in 1963

In the USA, African-Americans won the right to vote in 1965

So let's not talk about 'oppressive societies' without first looking in our own backyard.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

While my sources may be dubious (RobertK set the scene so I'll run with it)

Barack Obama, beholder of the highest position in the USA, has a nett worth of around $7 million. He is 55 years old, and most of the world has heard of him

George W Bush's nett worth is estimated at around $20 million.

Anousheh Ansari, an Iranian born Muslim woman, co-founder and CEO of a technology company, has a nett worth of around *$700* million. She is 50 years old, and almost nobody had heard of her.

She has also been on a space mission. Obama, Trump, Clinton, Bush etc haven't been into space ! And here's an Iranian woman, flying to the stars, and worth 100 times more than the supreme leader of the free world.

Benazir Bhutto, a female (for those unaware) political figure of rebellious origin, Pakistan-born, and the first woman to lead a country that is a majority Muslim in faith. Not only an elected leader, as Prime Minister of Pakistan but elected TWICE. She was 54 when she passed away, with a nett worth of around *$800* million

So let's not talk too much about the 'poor defenseless victimized middle eastern women' in the back seat of an Uber, as determined by a driver who cannot understand the language, cannot determine the continent of origin or comprehend any of the discussion between spouses. Just drive the car, and take your passengers to where they want to go !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaySonic said:


> In the USA, African-Americans won the right to vote in 1965.


Wrong. It was made easier or possible to DO it, but they already had the right. African American men had that right before ANY women here, including white women.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wrong.


Nah, Im never wrong !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bhutto was assassinated.
She did not "pass away".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bhutto was assassinated.
> She did not "pass away".


I was JUST about to post that exact comment.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bhutto was assassinated.
> She did not "pass away".


So she did not pass away?


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Like, are you suggesting she is still alive?

This isnt a discussion about political assasinations. Its about powerful Mislim women !

Im not claiming they are bulletproof


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaySonic said:


> Nah, Im never wrong !


Look up the 15th and 19th amendment.

By the way, when were Saudi women allowed to vote?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> So she did not pass away?


Not peacefully


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

So, after 4 pages any advice on my wife getting me a samwich?


----------



## spachick (Jun 11, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> So, after 4 pages any advice on my wife getting me a samwich?


A simple "please" and an offer to rub her feet might do the trick.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> So, after 4 pages any advice on my wife getting me a samwich?


What have you done for her lately?
Outside of pay the mortgage, cell phones, cable, electric, water, taxes, alarm...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Women in Iran have more rights than you think.
> 
> Hey,they eat that Globalist carp up down under !
> They were the FIRST ones to leap on the Globalist Carbon Tax,10% of the proceeds going to United Nations world Communism One World Govt. Fund .
> Didn't last very long . . .


They were behind on their NATO payments, it wasn't a bad deal. We should be doubling their "protection" fees. If any of these '1st world' NATO countries had to actually foot the bill for their own Navy and Airforce they'd be as broke as US.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> They were behind on their NATO payments, it wasn't a bad deal. We should be doubling their "protection" fees. If any of these '1st world' NATO countries had to actually foot the bill for their own Navy and Airforce they'd be as broke as US.


Exactly the reason Europe hates Trump.
He wants to make them accountable after the 70 year social Democrat party they have had.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Your random quotes to support your claims are about as relevant and accurate as me saying "All Americans are gun-nuts'. I can tell you now that in my suburb, you could sit in the open air mall and struggle to see one Caucasian for every 20 people (mostly Korean and Chinese). Likewise with another suburb I spend a lot of time in, where maybe 1/30 is Caucasian (its mostly Lebanese).
> 
> Every single Uber driver I have caught as a rider has been of an origin other than white Australian
> 
> ...


Your country is 92% white. So what, you have ONE diverse city in a nation smaller than California and you think Aus is some kinda showpiece for multicultural-ism. Nobodies buying it. Newsflash poor people ride the train here too!

what's the ethnic breakdown of your Parliament?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Do you mean Urdu, or Farsi? Yes, I recognize them all.
> 
> I do not normally do bad things, but the sacred blood of the Paladin burns within me, and it would be easy for me to succumb to temptation from certain people. May God spare both our souls.


I like how all devoutly religious people think they have magical blood, so quaint.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Why do some people  look to be offended?
> 
> This thread is starting to remind me of the hula dancer lyft rider debacle.
> 
> ...


Do Iranians consider themselves Middle Eastern or Eastern or what?


----------



## oneanother3993 (Sep 8, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> 'Uber' is a native american word, you know. So you should have given them a free ride, at least out of white shame
> 
> Really that was subtly directed at the OP


Actually I think it's Greek. I heard that you can pretty much take any word and trace it to Ancient Greek origins.

Put windex.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Yup. This whole 'female oppression' high horse that the bigots often play on is completely void of perspective. The OP assumes that, because his pax are of 'some ethnic background' that the man must be bullying his poor, long suffering woman.
> 
> Let me share some fun facts for the day:
> 
> ...


Where are you from?

1868 Former slaves granted citizenship 14th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution passed. Citizenship is defined and granted to former slaves. Voters, however, are explicitly defined as male.

Women got it officially in 1920.

You are clearly an imbecile.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> So she did not pass away?


I wonder why she was assassinated, powerful woman with money perhaps. odd how that would happen in a Muslim society.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

They consider themselves Iranian...


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Maybe she needed that kind of treatment. Not all women are sweet and wonderful.

If "verbal abuse" is a crime then many of my exes should be doing time.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I wonder why she was assassinated, powerful woman with money perhaps. odd how that would happen in a Muslim society.


Three letters.....

JFK

Not a muslim
Not a woman

Your point is....... ?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> had a coupld from the middle east in today from iran or pakistan, not sure. long story short, he was very controlling. he scolded his wife for not putting her seatbelt on. he never got physical, just loud and like a drill sargeant towards her. i couldn't understand the language but it was pretty obvious. she just kept quiet.
> 
> but wonder if more should have been done. thoughts?


Yeah I agree he was going soft on her.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Your country is 92% white. So what, you have ONE diverse city in a nation smaller than California and you think Aus is some kinda showpiece for multicultural-ism. Nobodies buying it.


Nobody's asking you to. YOU were the one who stated earlier that An Australian cannot challenge diversity with a Californian. Why did YOU choose to isolate California as a point of discussion. If this were a formal debate, you would lave lost days ago due to your inconsistencies and poor memory.

As if to further illustrate your ignorance:

Your belief that Australia is smaller than California just goes to reiterate that you, like many other ignorant Americans, think that AUstralia & AUstria are the same country. Let's have another reality check:

The area of California is 424,000 square kilometres
The area of Australia is 7.6 MILLION square kilometres, a full 17 times larger. 
The area of AUstria is 80,000 square kilometres.

Thats what you were thinking of, wasn't it . Austria. News flash, Austria is a small European nation bordering Germany, Switzerland and other Euro nations.

AUSTRALIA is an island nation IN THE SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE, almost 15,000 km from Austria.



DriverX said:


> what's the ethnic breakdown of your Parliament?


Oh give me a break. Here's a photo from the White Houses official site, on the 'administration page. Two African Americans that I can see, and two women. Even so, this is a stacked deck to try and show diversity (so guys like you can claim equality), and hardly illustrative of the greater american political landscape.










How's America's gender diversity in politics ? How many female heads of state has the USA had ? Big fat ZERO. Unlike Australia, who has had a female Prime Minister, also New Zealand (our geographical neighbour).

Even many Muslim majorities can claim female heads of state in recent history - so much for the argument of being oppressed. There was the aforemented Bhutto, Indonesia's Megawati Sukarnoputri, Turkey's Tansu Çiller, Kosovo's Atifete Jahjaga, several female Bangladeshi Prime Ministers, Krzystan's Roza Otunbayeva... the list goes on and on.

But hey, you just might get your chance to claim gender diversity soon, in a political race that is down to two people, a tyrannical scorned woman and a spray tanned billionaire circus act. Can't wait to see how your national pride fares after the coming US federal elections.

Your country's administration is loaded with white millionaires. Hilary's is $31mill, John Kerry's worth $200 million, Jack Lew is worth $1.7mill, Geithner $6 mill, Robert Gates $5mill, and the list goes on and on. "We the People" doesn't really seem represented by the fat cats in parliament in your country.

In all fairness though, our current head of state is one of the wealthiest businessmen in this country as well. But I'm not supporting Australian politics. I am not registered to vote in Australia, I have no nationalistic pride nor feelings of patriotism. This country is sick and it is behind the times. Alas, it is not as sick as the USA, a country with one of the highest gun murder rates in the world, a country where pharmaceutical dependency is many times more than anywhere else, and a nation with some of the planet's highest obesity rates, and fundamentalist christian views against people from other backgrounds. A nation where the african american population is grossly over-represented (35%) in the prison system, when compared to the 15% in the overall society.

My argument is not 'Pro Australian', it's anti YOU. Your statements in this thread are ridiculous if you wish to fly the star spangled banner as the almighty representation of international tolerance.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> By the way, when were Saudi women allowed to vote?


This doesn't' deter US corporations having multi billion dollar business arrangements with Saudi Arabia. I guess ethics go out the window when there's a dollar to be made.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> This doesn't' deter US corporations having multi billion dollar business arrangements with Saudi Arabia. I guess ethics go out the window when there's a dollar to be made.


We have to launder money off shore. I don't like paying taxes.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Oh look another stereotype !
> 
> Youre completely ignoring the fact that my home city is in the top 10 most culturally diverse cities in the world (as is LA) and half of the population were born overseas. But you go on believing whatever suits you about Australia (hint: its not a country in Europe, and kangaroos don't bounce down suburban streets)


If I recall Kangaroos are a *nuisance* in Australia, and in fact do bounce down suburban areas, and were, if not now, residents are permitted to hunt them because they are considered vermin


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> residents are permitted to hunt them because they are considered vermin


It would be great if we could hunt down Lyft drivers! Aren't they verminesque?


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> If I recall Kangaroos are a *nuisance* in Australia, and in fact do bounce down suburban areas, and were, if not now, residents are permitted to hunt them because they are considered vermin


Actually, CAMELS are some of the biggest problems in Australia as far as vermin is concerned. They were introduced my Muslim Cameleers brought here with their livestock from Afghanistan in the 1800's as an efficient mode of long distance transport. There's even a famous railway line in Australia called 'The Ghan' that celebrates this history.

But yes, Australia's national animal can legally be hunted. In fact, a lot of the more high-end restaurants even have kangaroo on the menu. I find this pretty funny. Could you imagine how it would go down if the Hilton Hotel started offering bald eagle as a main course.

Actually, the biggest suburban problem in Sydney at present is the Brush Turkey. I almost totalled my car the other day swerving to miss one, and even yesterday I picked up a pax in a posh part of town, and we spotted about 6 of them. They are destroying peoples backyards with their nest building.

So yea, come to Australia, and beware of those nasty black native turkeys.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> So yea, come to Australia, and beware of those nasty black native turkeys.


Now that is funny... all deadly animals, you have there a turkey almost killed you...

This actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

An Aussie, an an Iranian and a Pakistani walk into a bar..


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

News from the Sydney Social Pages:
Uber CEO spotted "going native" Down Under.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Now that is funny... all deadly animals, you have there a turkey almost killed you...
> 
> This actually made me laugh out loud!


Oh yes, the perception that Australia is so dangerous with snakes, spiders, crocodiles and sharks... and I almost died at the hands of a turkey. That is pretty funny.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> News from the Sydney Social Pages:
> Uber CEO spotted "going native" Down Under.


Whoa whoa whoa? Don't be trash talkin Travis buddy, I'm Mr. T of Uber.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

The previous Mr T that I recall had a "surge" of popularity for a couple of years too, as I recall.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Whoa whoa whoa? Don't be trash talkin Travis buddy, I'm Mr. T of Uber.


I wish you nothing but unwell.
Hell. A little hex and spell.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> This, I only use speaker phone for 911, so the PAX can hear the instructions and the dispatch recording captures as much evidence as possible.


This was the only useful piece of information in this thread.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Nobody's asking you to. YOU were the one who stated earlier that An Australian cannot challenge diversity with a Californian. Why did YOU choose to isolate California as a point of discussion. If this were a formal debate, you would lave lost days ago due to your inconsistencies and poor memory.
> 
> As if to further illustrate your ignorance:
> 
> ...


You lost me at "kilometres", mate.

Zzzzz.....


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> You lost me at "kilometres", mate.
> 
> Zzzzz.....


Yet here you are, replying in the thread !

I don't write for those with poor attention spans, so it's no skin off my nose.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Yet here you are, replying in the thread !
> 
> I don't write for those with poor attention spans, so it's no skin off my nose.


Up him, Stumpy!!


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Meh. Not wasting brain power reading your high and mighty lecturing. Try wearing a hat in the outback, your skin won't peel so much.

By the way, those black turkeys y'all are so scared of there wouldn't stand a chance with all our unwashed hillbillies with guns. Them's good eatin'!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> By the way, those black turkeys y'all are so scared of there wouldn't stand a chance with all our unwashed hillbillies with guns. Them's good eatin'!


It's said that if want to eat them, first boil them in water with a stone.
When the stone turns soft......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hell, you can eat possum too but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hell, you can eat possum too but I wouldn't do it.


Just providing timely advice, in case of further Uber rate cuts.
A good side of paint off the walls improves the culinary experience greatly.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Try wearing a hat in the outback, your skin won't peel so much.


Great advice, because Sydney is in the outback. 

It's all wombats and witchitty grubs for lunch.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> OP...Did you or did you not say they were middle eastern?
> 
> Did you or did you not sy they were Iranian or Pakistani?
> 
> My mistake on the gender. I assumed you were a woman because youre acting like a princess feminazi


have fun with a vacation for being confrontational and flaming.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

At OP to be on topic...if YOU feel threatened, I'd make a call to 911, language barrier or not.
But, unless one PAX is actually physically abusing the other PAX, or unless you can understand their words enough to hear verbal assault, yes, I'd stay out of it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MYOB

There is a reason that some will call it the Eleventh Commandment.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

In much of Muslim culture, women do not interact with men who are not their husband, brothers, male blood relative.
She would not speak with you, and you speaking to her was probably considered rude.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> In much of Muslim culture, women do not interact with men who are not their husband, brothers, male blood relative.
> She would not speak with you, and you speaking to her was probably considered rude.


She's in American culture tho.
When in Rome, it's polite to act in a way which will not offend the Romans.
If I ever go to a Muslim country I'll practice that.
She can practice American etiquette while she stays here.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

She's not going to drop her cultural/religious beliefs because she's in America.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> She's not going to drop her cultural/religious beliefs because she's in America.


that's odd, when western females visit muslim countries they are required to drop their cultural/religious beliefs. For example:
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/30/middleeast/chess-iran-women-hijab-row/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> She's not going to drop her cultural/religious beliefs because she's in America.


No one said to "drop beliefs".
All I stated was I'm not going to practice HER culture in MY country.
When. I'm abroad, I learn the local mores and follow them.

My wife is still pissed about my 3 wives in Bahrain...


----------



## Docfate (Sep 23, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> In all your worldliness and diversity, you fail to understnd that neither Pakistan nor Iran is in the middle east.
> 
> And.... i ask again... how do you know their origin? Was it the scowling man's smile?


I'm pretty sure Iran is considered in the Middle East. 
"Traditionally included within the Middle East are Iran (Persia), Asia Minor, Mesopotamia, the Levant, the Arabian Peninsula, and Egypt. In modern-day-country terms they are these:"

Reference https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East#Territories_and_regions_usually_within_the_Middle_East


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> If this were a formal debate, you would lave lost days ago due to your inconsistencies and poor memory.


And if you were a dog you'd be licking your balls instead of just talking out your ass.


----------

